# How do I make old pin fire ammo safe?



## JamesT (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello

I have a small number of pin fire ammo by Eley that I'd like to sell but I've meed told that it can be very unstable so not sellable. How can I make it safe?

It is .29 calibre according to my screw gauge 

Many thanks 

James


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JamesT said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a small number of pin fire ammo by Eley that I'd like to sell but I've meed told that it can be very unstable so not sellable. How can I make it safe?
> 
> ...


Try soaking it in penetrating oil.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

JamesT said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a small number of pin fire ammo by Eley that I'd like to sell but I've been told that it can be very unstable so not saleable. How can I make it safe?
> 
> ...





desertman said:


> Try soaking it in penetrating oil.


Ditto on the penetrating oil. 3-in-1 oil will work as well.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Umm, you have a collector's item and I wouldn't ruin the value. Let the collector worry about it.
I would not blindly trust "someone said it was unstable" without checking the internet and such.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

noylj said:


> Umm, you have a collector's item and I wouldn't ruin the value. Let the collector worry about it.
> I would not blindly trust "someone said it was unstable" without checking the internet and such.


Good advice!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

noylj said:


> Umm, you have a collector's item and I wouldn't ruin the value. Let the collector worry about it.
> I would not blindly trust "someone said it was unstable" without checking the internet and such.


I stand corrected. While my earlier suggestion would make the ammunition safe, it would certainly destroy any collectibles value.

As noylj says, let the buyer deal with the issue, if they feel there is one.


----------

